# 26 Y/O Male - Functional medicine



## crw1988 (Feb 5, 2015)

Hi,

I am new to this forum, but I have reached a point of desperation, so here I am. Like all of us, I have been dealing with a problem for a long time (for me it's been about 3 years). My symptoms include gas, bloating, discomfort, back pain that runs up along my spine, headaches, FATIGUE, depression, etc. I also have so much gas buildup (or at least that's what I think it is?) in my lower intestines that when I press on my lower abdomen it makes a terrible sloshy-gurgle sound. These symptoms are *CONSTANT. *I haven't had ONE day where I have felt normal.

In my most recent attempt for healing, I went to California to see a Functional Medicine specialist. It is Chris Kresser's clinic, the California Center for Functional Medicine. (I am happy to give my thoughts and reviews on this program if you are interested). Anyways, after reviewing my tests, they told me I had mild SIBO, dysbiosis, Gluten intolerance, vitamin deficiencies, very low cortisol, DHEA, and Testosterone, and elevated blood glucose. I am 6'3" and weigh 170. I am not overweight or underweight, appear "healthy" yet I have all these symptoms that are ruining my life.

They have placed me on OVER 10 daily supplements and told me to do a Paleo diet. I am a week in and feel NO different.

*My question to the forum is: Have you tried a Paleo diet for curing your symptoms? Have any supplements such as probiotics, anti-fungals, vitamins, etc. helped you?? *

Also, if anyone is interested, I'd be happy to explain what supplements they have placed me on.


----------



## Noca (Oct 24, 2015)

crw1988 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to this forum, but I have reached a point of desperation, so here I am. Like all of us, I have been dealing with a problem for a long time (for me it's been about 3 years). My symptoms include gas, bloating, discomfort, back pain that runs up along my spine, headaches, FATIGUE, depression, etc. I also have so much gas buildup (or at least that's what I think it is?) in my lower intestines that when I press on my lower abdomen it makes a terrible sloshy-gurgle sound. These symptoms are *CONSTANT. *I haven't had ONE day where I have felt normal.
> 
> ...


Expect results to take longer, if they don't come in a few months, reassess your strategy, try another approach. Also make sure whatever diet you are on, that you are actually in full complaince. By eating mostly paleo, but not completely paleo, or any other incomplete adherence to any other diet pretty much undermines the entire point of the diet.

Also if you are not already on them, I suggest giving digestive enzymes a try. They can help with fatigue because depending on how messed up your gut is, it can take a lot of energy for the digestion process and for your body to create its own enzymes.

Your low testosterone depending on how low it is can definitely be the cause of most of your problems related to fatigue. I've been there. When my levels were below 80, I would sleep most of every day. I would have to take mulitple naps throughout the day as the fatigue was unbearable. It also was accompained by severe depression that was untouched by any anti-depressants. When my levels were restored, the fatigue mostly went away as did the severe depression. Adding weight lifting to your treatment plan can help raise your levels in addition to whatever else they already suggested.


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I tried paleo and all the supps you mentioned.

Please keep this post updated with as many details as possible.


----------

